# εκκενώστε με, εκκενώστε με!



## UsualSuspect (Mar 1, 2011)

Αφού καταλάβαμε μετά 40 χρόνια ότι ο μεγαλομέτοχος Καντάφι είναι δικτάτορας και όχι επαναστάτης τρέξαμε να βοηθήσουμε στην εκκένωση της Λιβύης. Το δούλεμα πάει σύννεφο!
Απορία: εμάς ποιος θα μας εκκενώσει από την Ελλάδα όταν θα έρθει η ώρα; :)


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 19, 2011)

*Εσείς συμφωνείτε να βομβαρδίσουμε τη Λιβύη;*

Διάβασα το ενδιαφέρον άρθρο του Σαραντάκου στο μπλογκ του σήμερα για την Λιβύη (τα γραφόμενα δεν είναι δικά του, ούτε ο κ. Σαραντάκος τα ενστερνίζεται). Είμαι αντίθετος και με την, λεγόμενη από τον Φωτόπουλο,υπερεθνική ελίτ αλλά και με το "αδίκως βαλλόμενο" καθεστώς Καντάφι. Εκνευρίζομαι από την υποκρισία από όπου κι αν προέρχεται. Και εξηγούμαι. Δεν έχουν περάσει δα δεκαετίες για να μην θυμόμαστε τις συναντήσεις Μπλερ-Καντάφι και Κοντολίσα Ράις-Καντάφι. Τη μια μέρα κάνουμε μπίζνες και την επόμενη σε βομβαρδίζω εν ονόματι της δικαιοσύνης και της ελευθερίας! Έλεος! Σε ποιούς τα πουλάνε αυτά! Και κ. Σαραντάκο, είμαι σίγουρος ότι κι η Russia Today κάποιους υπηρετεί (προς Θεού δεν σας κατηγορώ, ξέρω ότι μεταφέρατε μόνο μιαν άλλην άποψη). Τα ψέματα πάνε σύννεφο εκατέρωθεν. Αναρωτιέμαι μόνο, αν η Λιβύη δεν είχε πετρέλαιο, ποιος θα ασχολούνταν με τον ταλαίπωρο κοσμάκη εκεί κάτω στην αραπιά; Μάλλον κανένας... Ας αποφύγουμε τις συνωμοσιολογικές αβελτηρίες (υπερεθνικές ελίτ, σιωνιστικά τόξα κ.λπ.) κι ας το πούμε απλά χωρίς ιδεολογικό ένδυμα: οι μεγάλες δυνάμεις βλέπουν ότι μπορεί να ήρθε η ώρα να γυρίσει ο τροχός και πρέπει να διαλέξουν πλευρά...money rules! (θα ποστάρω την άποψή μου και στο εν λόγω μπλογκ)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2011)

Ο Σαρκοζί ανακοίνωσε ότι πριν από λίγα λεπτά η γαλλική αεροπορία άρχισε επιχειρήσεις πάνω από τη Βεγγάζη (εμπόδισε αεροπορικές επιθέσεις και ανέκοψε προέλαση τεθωρακισμένων). (Το άκουσα από τη γερμανική δημόσια τηλεόραση.)


----------



## Marinos (Mar 19, 2011)

Αυτή πρέπει να είναι η τέταρτη φορά που γράφω περίπου τα ίδια, αλλά τέλος πάντων επειδή ξέρω ότι με ξέρετε σαν διεθνώς αναγνωρισμένη αυθεντία στη γεωπολιτική, τις διεθνείς σχέσεις και τη στρατηγική ανάλυση ας πω κι εγώ το μακρύ και το κοντό μου. :)

α) Όλο και περισσότερο σχηματίζω την εντύπωση ότι στη Λιβύη δεν έχουμε χαρακτηριστικά τόσο εξέγερσης τυνησιακού ή αιγυπτιακού στυλ, όσο φυλετικού εμφυλίου.
β) Δεν νομίζω ότι οι νίκες του Καντάφι μέχρι τώρα βασίστηκαν στην αεροπορία του. Ως εκ τούτου, ζώνη απαγόρευσης πτήσεων είναι ίσως μια τρύπα στο νερό όσον αφορά τον αγώνα για την τελική επικράτηση στη Βεγγάζη.
γ) Ο πόλεμος στη Σερβία (και, επίσης, στο Ιράκ) έδειξε ότι ο μόνος τρόπος να νικήσεις έναν πόλεμο από αέρος είναι να ισοπεδώσεις τις υποδομές της χώρας. Ως εκ τούτου, η δυτική επέμβαση ή θα πρέπει να βομβαρδίσει δικαίους και αδίκους ή να συμπληρωθεί με χερσαίες επιχειρήσεις.
Και, γαία πυρί μιχθήτω.

Με δυο λόγια, (*και*) γιαυτούς τους λόγους δεν τάσσομαι υπέρ της επέμβασης.


----------

